# Typhoon - turning Japanese!



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

It seems that all you ever hear about with respect to the JSF these days is talk about how it’s getting to be ever-more expensive, how they’re detuning the performance to save money and how the program is constantly losing the faith of its very important international customer base.

A while ago, I read in a Combat Aircraft Magazine that Japan basically told Lockheed and the US to get their house in order, or they would cancel their JSF order and reconsider their options. Given that they want to replace the F-4EJ Kai Phantom, I will admit I don’t even get why they chose the JSF (politics aside). 

I mean, to replace a twin-engined, long ranged figher with a single-engined short-ranger is silly, to me. Of course, this got my Whiffer-sense all aboil and I started to wonder what they’d chose instead of the JSF. That’s when I thought of a JASDF Typhoon!

Check out my latest creation, the * 1/72 F-13B Typhoon*!

Comments, as always, are welcome!


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

It could happen!


----------

